# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  η παχυσαρκη ...ανορεξικη

## missing_truth

καλησπέρα σας....
Με λένε Βίκυ και είμαι 31 χρονών...! Ποτέ δεν φανταζόμουν πως θα έφτανα ποτέ σε σημείο να γράφω σε ενα τέτοιο topic...αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ,ενδόμυχα ίσως πάντα να το ήθελα..!
Και η ιστόρια ξεκινάει.......
Μοναχοκόρη από μια σχετικά φτώχη οικογένεια με μία μανά που είχε τόσο χαρεί που έκανε κόρη μετά απο δύο γιους που της αγόραζε τα καλύτερα φουστανάκια της εποχής από το υστέρημα...την τάιζε ασταμάτητα γιατί είναι χαριτωμένο ένα μωράκι να είναι χοντρούλικο και να του δαγκώνεις τα ποδαράκια του...και δεν σταματούσε να την επιδεικνύει!
Και το παίδακι μεγάλωνε....και έτρωγε....και έτρωγε και δεύτερο πιάτο...!Συχνά έτρωγε μεσημεριανό και στην θεία και στο σπίτι του!Αν έψαχνες στην τσέπη του πάντα κάτι θα έβρισκες...μία σοκολάτα...μία καραμέλα κτλ...!Και το φαγητό έκανε την δουλειά του...στα 9 του χρόνια ήταν ήδη γυναίκα βιολογικά...!Η πρώτη περίοδος είχε έρθει όπως και ο πρώτος στηθόδεσμος!Ιδιαίτερα αναπτυγμένη...1,65 και πλέον γύρω στα 75-80 κιλά!Ναι ήταν μία γυναίκα 9 χρονών και συχνά πιο αναπτυγμένη και απο την δασκάλα στο σχολείο!Το παιδάκι οπτικά χάθηκε....και πλέον ήταν μία υπέρβαρη γυναίκα και πόσο άραγε ήταν ωραίο αυτό στα μάτια όλων?
Τα απλά πειράγματα στο σχολειό άρχισαν να πάιρνουν την μορφή ρατσισμού και η πρώτη προσπάθεια για δίαιτα έγινε...!αυτοσχέδια....!θυμάμ ι πως είχα επιλέξει να τρώω λίγα στραγαλια...δεν ξέρω...δεν θυμάμαι γιατι...!Φυσικά και δεν τα κατάφερα...έχασα 5 κίλα και έβαλα 10!Και τότε ανησύχησε για το περιττό μου βάρος και η οικογένεια!Διαιτόλόγοι..σκ νες αδυνατίσματος...χάπια...bodyline ...xenical...κτλ!Χίλια δυο τρόποι....να χάνω 10 κιλά και να "κερδίζω" 20!Εφηβία παχύσαρκη με ότι αύτο συνεπάγεται!Είχα όμως το μυαλό μου σε εγρήγορση...!Ήξερα τι θα απαντήσω στα τυχόν πικρόχολα πειράγματα!Έξυπνη έλεγαν όλοι....αλλά κανείς δεν ήξερε πως δεν κοιμόμουν ως το πρωί για να έχω τις απαντήσεις αυτές που αποστόμωναν ούτε επίσης πως αυτό το χιούμορ και ο αυτοσαρκασμός λουζόταν με δάκρυα τα βράδια!Είχα επίσης ένα ακόμα όπλο....τον αθλητισμό!Παρόλα τα κιλά ήμουν η καλύτερη...!Η ανασφάλεια της ομάδας μου κάθε που αργούσα σε έναν αγώνα ήταν καλύτερο και απο τον παράδεισο!Και έτσι δεν άργησαν να με ανακαλύψουν...!
Μπήκα σε μία όμαδα στίβου για ταλέντα!2 προπονήσεις την μέρα...πολύ σκληρές...και τα μετάλλια ερχόντουσαν το ένα μετά το άλλο!Όλοι πέρηφανοι γι αυτό στο σχολείο ...το σπίτι και ειδικά ο πολυαγαπημένος μου μπαμπάς!Σας νίκησε η χόντρη!!!!!!!! Έτσι σκεφτόμουν!
Μέχρι έκεινη την μέρα...σταμάτησα μπροστά στον καθρέφτη γυμνή!Ναι είχα κίλα ...αλλά επίσης και μπράτσα..τα χέρια μου σχεδόν δεν έκλειναν από τα "φτερά"!Δεν ήμουν σαν όλα τα κορίτσια της ηλικίας μου!Μελαγχολία..!!!Ζήτησα να σταματήσω και το έκανα...και τότε άρχισε η πραγματική κατρακύλα!Εκεί που έκαιγα χιλιάδες θερμίδες την μέρα λόγω αθλητισμού .....μετά τίποτα...!!!!!τα κιλά έρχοντουσαν και καθόντουσαν στο κορμί μου σαν πέτρες και το χειρότερο....πλέον δεν είχε κανένας λόγο να είναι περήφανος για μένα και με λίγα λόγια καλώς ηρθές νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία και ίσως και κατάθλιψη!
Δεν θύμαμαι ποτέ για 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον να αγοράσω κάποιο ρούχο...ντρεπόμουν....έβλεπα πως με κοιτούσαν...!!!!Δεν μου έκανε πραγματικά τίποτα!!!!!!! Μου έφερνε η μάνα μου ρούχα στο σπίτι για να διαλέξω....τώρα αν ήταν κακόγουστα ή όχι λίγο μας ενδιέφερε...αρκεί να μου έμπαινε...το να μου πήγαινε κιόλας δεν το συζητάμε καθόλου!!!!Δεν εμφανιζόμουν πουθενά....ειδικά σε οικογενειακες συγκεντρώσεις...!Δεν έβγαινα ποτέ φωτογραφίες....και όσες φορές βγήκα χωρίς να το θέλω τις έχω σκίσει!Σαν να μην υπήρχα για τουλαχιστον 10 χρόνια!
Στα 25 μου...με αφορμή έναν έρωτα κατάλαβα πως έπρεπε κάτι να κάνω....αν όχι για μένα για τον άνθρωπο που δεν ήθελα ποτέ να χάσω...!Και ναι έκανα....δακτύλιο!Πήγα στο χειρουργικό τραπέζι και πόσο χαρούμενη ήμουν Θεέ μου!Και τα κιλά άρχισαν να φεύγουν...ένα ένα...!Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ όταν η ζυγαριά έδειξε 99,9...!!!!! διψηφιο αριθμό!!!!!!!Γιορτή!!
Ειχα φτάσει σε ένα σχετικά κάλο επίπεδο...έλεγες πως απλά ήμουν μία γυναίκα που απλά ήθελε μία δίαιτα για να έρθει στα φυσιολογικά της!Τότε πέθανε και ο μπαμπάκας μου...και λίγο αργότερα έφυγε και η σχέση που τόσο με γέμιζε!και τότε γνώρισα και το αλκοόλ!Χωρισμός και ατέλειωτες ποσότητες αλκοολ....μα πόσο γραφίκη μπορεί να ακούγομαι!!! 
Έχασα και άλλα κίλα....ότι με κρατούσε ήταν οι θερμίδες από το αλκοόλ και από τα συνοδευτίκα του!Οτιδήποτε άλλο που ήταν ή θύμιζε κανονικό γεύμα γινόταν εμετός αυτόματα!Μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου υπήρχαν πάντα 2 σακκούλες....μία εκείνη του εμετού...και μία του αλκοόλ...!
Σήμερα... δεν άλλαξε τίποτα....εκτός από τις θεωρίες του εγκεφάλου μου!Κάθε μέρα η διάθεση μου εξαρτάται από το τι θα πει η ζυγαριά!Τα συνοδευτικά κόπηκαν...! Το αλκοόλ όποτε υπάρχει πιστεύω πως είναι ένα εξαιρετικό διουρητικό που μετά απο κάποια ώρα σου προκαλεί και πείνα οπότε χάνεις κιλά όπως και να χει!Πλέον έχω αναγούλα στο φαγητό...!Με πνίγει...δεν το θέλω και μισώ τις μέρες αδυναμίας μου!Δεν αντέχω την μυρωδιά του γιάτι αυτή η ωραία μυρωδιά μου υπευνθυμίζει πόσο χοντρή μπορεί να είμαι ακόμη!Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω ανθρώπους να τρώνε και να γελάνε γιατί δεν μπόρω να καταλάβω την ευτυχία τους...γιαυτο και σταμάτησα να τρώω με την οικογένεια μου!Δεν αντέχω να βλέπω γυμνό τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη...και απορώ πως με ρούχα μου φαίνεται κάποιες φορές πως έχασα κιλά ενώ γυμνη όχι!Το feel your bones ειναι ευαγγέλιο αφού κάθε πρωί πιάνω τα πλεύρα μου και την λεκάνη μου για να δω αν πιάνονται ή όχι! 
Έχω χάσει πλέον περισσότερα από 63 κίλα!.....μα είναι σαν να μην άλλαξε τίποτα...!! ....θα μου πείτε τώρα...και γιατί γράφεις...δεν ξέρω...!Οι φίλοι μου μιλάνε για νευρική ανορεξία...!Εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί μιλάω... ξέρω μόνο πως νιώθω δυστυχία και θέλω να το μοιραστώ!Δεν αντέχω όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις καθημερινά...!Τον οισοφάγο μου που με καιεί και με ξυπνάει κάθε νύχτα από τον πόνο..!Η καρδια μου νιώθω να κουράζεται...λαχανιάζω εύκολα...έχω ταχυκαρδίες και αρρυθμίες...!Δεν νομίζω οτι έχω νευρική ανορεξία άσχετως αν τα συμπτωματα λένε αυτό..!Δεν ξέρω γιατί γράφω...!Συγχωρεστε με...!Αλλά προσπάθω να αδειάσω λίγο απο αυτό που νιωθώ!
Οσο πεζό και αν σας ακουστεί....θέλω να ζήσω έστω για μία μέρα αδύνατη!Αλλά να το νιώθω....όχι να μου το λένε!
καληνυχτα....
συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα!

----------


## Ondine

είσαι σε μια κατάσταση αφαγίας θέλεις να πεις? Και χάνεις συνέχεια κιλά?? Θέλω να σου πω ότι σε νιώθω όσο δεν πάει..

----------


## missing_truth

ναι χανω....και πλέον είναι μονόδρομος...και ένα συνέχες άγχος...θέλω να προλέβω "να με δω" πριν με προδώσει το κορμί μου...!

----------


## missing_truth

προλάβω ..... συγγνώμη!

----------


## Ondine

κατάλαβα.... συνεχίζεις αυτό που έκανες με το αλκοόλ ή απλά δεν τρως όσο μπορείς? Είναι σκέτο άγχος, το ξέρω. Δύσκολα περνάς, πολύ δύσκολα.. Μένεις μόνη σου?

----------


## missing_truth

όποτε μπορώ με το αλκοόλ το κάνω....και όταν λέω μπορώ μιλάω οικονομικά πάντα!...το χάσιμο το κιλών είναι όμως καθημερινό...ναι!ναι είναι δύσκολο...

----------


## Ondine

όταν έρθει αυτή η μέρα που τόσο επιθυμείς, πώς θα ήθελες να την περάσεις?? τι θα κάνεις εκείνη τη μέρα? :) :)

----------


## missing_truth

θα θέλα να βγω με τους φίλους μου....σε ενα παρκάκι....να τους κεράσω κάτι.....να μην σκέφτομαι πως θα τρέξω να το βγάλω..να κυλιστώ στο γρασίδι...να γελάω...όλοι να γελαμε...και να μην πεινάω επιτέλους!!!!!!

----------


## Ondine

:D ωραίο. θα γελάσεις, θα δεις. και πολύ πιο σύντομα από όσο νομίζεις. εγώ καμιά φορά είμαι τόσο χάλια, που σκέφτομαι, λέω και κάνω πράγματα χωρίς λογική. Υστερία με πιάνει. Δεν θα σου δώσω συμβουλές, γιατί ούτε κι εμένα μαρέσουν. Το μόνο που έχω να σου πω για άλλη μια φορά είναι ότι σε νιώθω, μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο σκατά μπορεί να κυλάει η μέρα σου, η νύχτα σου, τα πάντα. Θα υπάρχουν όμως και στιγμές χαλάρωσης, ξεκούρασης, γαλήνης ακόμα και πριν φτάσεις στον τελικό σου στόχο. Τα λέω αυτά, αλλά ανησυχώ και λίγο. Όχι επειδή δεν τρως, αλλά επειδή τα βγάζεις. Αν γίνεται συχνά αυτό, καθημερινά και πάνω από μία φορά, μπορεί να προκαλέσει σημαντική βλάβη ο εμετός. Εγώ εκεί σκαλώνω. Στον εμετό σου. Εγώ ούτε θυμάμαι από πότε έχω να ξεράσω. Μπορεί να έχει και 6-7 χρόνια και αυτό επειδή ήμουν άρρωστη με πυρετό και τα είχα βγάλει στο χαλί. Τον φοβάμαι πολύ τον εμετό και ακόμα και όταν ήθελα καμιά φορά να τα βγάλω όλα γιατί δεν άντεχα το φαγητό στην κοιλιά μου (ψυχολογικό εντελώς), κώλωνα να προκαλέσω το οτιδήποτε. Εσύ το προκαλείς από μόνη σου, σου βγαίνει επειδή σε πιάνει αηδία ή και τα δύο? Σε καίει ο οισοφάγος μετά λες.... τι τραβάμε ρε φίλε όλοι μας :sniff::sniff:

----------


## missing_truth

και τα δύο.... μα περισσότερο πλέον είναι πως δεν το αντέχω....μου είναι αδύνατον...!δεν ξέρω τι να πω πια...ίσως και να μην μπορώ να πω τίποτα!και εσένα που δεν σε ξέρω...να ξέρεις πως σαγαπώ....όχι γιατί σαγαπώ αλλα γιατί ξέρω πως νιώθεις! συγγνώμη αν σε κούρασα!καλο βράδυ!

----------


## missing_truth

*σε λυπαμαι.... συγγνώμη πάλι λαθος....

----------


## Eli_ed

missing_truth καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ η ιστορία σου δεν είναι ούτε μοναδική ούτε κουραστική. Είσαι ένα από τα άτυχα κορίτσια που έζησες από πολύ νωρίς τον ρατσισμό και σχεδόν όλες τις μορφές διατροφικής διαταραχής που υπάρχουν. Μεγάλο το βάρος για ένα τόσο μικρό κορίτσι... και ναι δυστυχώς η κατάθλιψη συνήθως πάει αγκαζέ με όλα αυτά. 

Η ανάγκη για βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό είναι επιτακτική στην κατάσταση σου, σίγουρα από ψυχολόγο αλλά και από διατροφολόγο εξειδικευμένο σε διατροφικές διαταραχές. Είναι δύσκολο να το περάσεις όλο αυτό μόνη σου, χρειάζεσαι υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον γύρω σου. Προσπάθησε να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από όπου κρίνεις ότι μπορείς να την λάβεις. Ξέρω ότι το οικονομικό όλους μας μας περιορίζει από το να κάνουμε αυτά που χρειάζονται για να δουλέψουμε την διαταραχή μας, αλλά η υγεία σου είναι ότι πιο σημαντικό και εκεί χρειάζεται να δώσεις το μεγαλύτερο βάρος. 

Δεν ξέρω αν σε ανακουφίζει το γεγονός ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου σε αυτό, κατά καιρούς έχουν περάσει πολλά κορίτσια από το φόρουμ με ανάλογες εμπειρίες άλλες τα έχουν καταφέρει, άλλες ακόμη βασανίζονται, άλλες το παλεύουν όπως μπορούν. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου υποσχεθώ είναι ότι όταν καταφέρεις να φέρεις ισορροπίες στην διατροφή σου θα μπορέσεις να νιώσεις την ευτυχία που τόσο απεγνωσμένα αποζητάς. Μόνο αυτό είναι αρκετά δυνατό για να επουλώσεις τις πληγές σου. Το μυστικό για να καταπολεμίσεις μία διατροφική διαταραχή είναι να κάνεις συχνά μικρά θρεπτικά γεύματα κάθε μέρα. Μπορείς στην κατηγορία της βουλιμίας να μελετήσεις το τόπικ "τρίωρα και τριάδες" όπου εκεί όλοι μας κάνουμε διατροφή για την αποφυγή βουλιμικών επεισοδίων και για την ανάκτηση μίας υγιούς και ισορροπημένης διατροφής. Αυτή η διατροφή είναι ιδανική για όλες τις μορφές διατροφικών διαταραχών. Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι έτοιμη για κάτι τέτοιο γιατί βλέπω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις φτάσει στο άλλο άκρο αυτό της νευρικής ανορεξίας και αυτό βέβαια το λέω με επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν ξέρω ούτε το BMI σου. Αν όμως αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε το BMI σου είναι χαμηλότερο του 18-19 (http://www.paxysarkia.net/gomed_bmi_calcuator.htm) και συνεχίζεις να κάνεις εμετούς και να θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος και υποσιτίζεσαι καθημερινά τότε μην έχεις αμφιβολία ... η ανορεξία σου έχει χτυπήσει την πόρτα... 
Είναι σημαντικό όμως να προσπαθήσεις να σιτιστείς επαρκώς, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις τον εγκέφαλο σου να λειτουργήσει σωστά και να δεις τον πραγματικό εαυτό σου στον καθρέπτη. 

*Την ευτυχία δεν θα την βρεις αν γίνεις όσο πιο αδύνατη μπορείς αλλά μόνο αν καταφέρεις να αποκτήσεις μία υγιή και ισορροπημένη σχέση με το φαγητό!*

Στα λέω όλα αυτά με πολλή αγάπη και εύχομαι πραγματικά κάτι από αυτά να αγγίξει κάτι μέσα σου...

----------


## missing_truth

Eli καλησπέρα μα και στους υπόλοιπους....
Αύτες οι δύο μέρες ξεσκέπασαν άθελα μου το πρόβλημα στην οικογένεια..ένα λάθος τηλεφώνημα την στιγμή που η μητέρα μου ήταν "κατά λάθος" πίσω από την πόρτα ήταν αρκετό..!Προσπάθησα να το σώσω αλλά μάταια.Ένταση,κλάματα από την μία και από την άλλη αισθήματα ενοχής από την πλευρά μου γιατί δημιουργώ πρόβλημα στην οικογένεια!
Η όλη ένταση μετριάστηκε κάπως όταν η παρέα μου μίλησε πολύ ήρεμα στην μητέρα μου για το τι μπορεί να μου συμβαίνει.Έκανα μία μεγάλη βόλτα μαζί της κ την άφησα να εκτονωθεί...να πει ότι θέλει..προσπάθησα να της εξηγήσω και κατάλαβε πολύ περισσότερα απ ότι πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσε!Από την άλλη η συζήτηση με τα αδέρφια μου δεν είναι καν άξια αναφοράς αφού η άγνοια τους τους έκανε να λένε αστειότητες.
Τώρα πως νιώθω εγώ για όλο αυτό...
εκτός από τα αισθήματα ενοχών, νιώθω και "γυμνή" αφού το επι 3 χρόνια μυστικό ,που μόνο εγώ το "διαχειριζομουν" λέγοντας κομμάτια του όπου ήθελα και το κάλυπτα με ψέμα όπου επίσης ήθελα, φανερώθηκε!Ταυτόχρονα όμως αισθάνομαι και μία λύτρωση γιατί αύτα τα τρία χρόνια προσπάθησα κάποιες αδύναμες στιγμές να το εκφράσω άλλα εν τέλει δεν έγινα κατανοητή ή απλά λιγοψύχισα και δεν το έκανα.Η αγάπη και ο πόνος που είδα στα μάτια της μάνας μου ήταν ένα τρομερό χαστούκι.Δεν είναι λίγο να βλέπεις μία μάνα να μιλάει σαν να είναι μπροστά στον θάνατο του παιδιού της και να αισθάνεται πως δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι γι αυτό,πόσο μάλλον να είναι η μητέρα σου και το παιδί της να είσαι εσύ!!!
Τι έκανα σήμερα...
μέτα από πάρα πολύ καιρό (ούτε καν θυμάμαι πόσο) έφαγα βέβαια λίγο αλλά πολύ προσεχτικά και χωρίς να κάνω εμετό παρόλο που το αισθάνθηκα.Γιά 4 λόγους.
Πρώτον γιατί σαν σήμερα πέθανε ο πατέρας μου...οπότε αν όντως υπάρχουν και μας βλέπουν και αφου δεν μπορώ να του μιλήσω ήθελα να τον καθησυχάσω και εκείνον,κάτι καλύτερο και από τα τρισάγια του παπα!Δεύτερον αισθάνθηκα πολυ κουράσμενη..3 χρόνια απο την ζωή μου πνίχτηκαν στον εμετό!Τρίτον είδα τόση ανησυχία και αγάπη στα μάτια ανθρώπων φιλικά και οικογενειακά που ήθελα να ξέρω πως είμαι άσφαλης για να τους δω και αύριο γιατί τους αγαπώ! Και τέταρτον το μάτι αυτής της μάνας είναι ΑΓΡΥΠΝΟ! :blush:
Τι θα κάνω αύριο...
θα πάω σε γαστρεντερολόγο για γαστροσκόπηση...να λυθεί το θέμα με τον οισοφάγο μου ...να δώ αν δημιούργησα πρόβλημα και αν ναι τι μπορεί να γίνει.θα προσπαθήσω επίσης να δω τον γιατρό που μου φόρεσε τον δακτύλιο και να του εκθέσω το πρόβλημα!
Το μετά....
ναι υπάρχει διατροφικό πρόβλημα...όλη αυτή η ανησυχία δεν μπορεί να έρχεται από το τίποτα.
Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να ξυπνήσω αύριο και να αγαπήσω το φαγητό.Ούτε να σπάσω τον παραμορφωτικό όπως λένε καθρέφτη του μυαλού μου.Εli θα συμβουλευτώ το topic που μου έδωσες "για τα τρίωρα και τις τριάδες" ώστε να αποφύγω τον εμετό. Θα κοιτάξω να δω αφού ψάξω που είναι καλύτερα να αποτανθώ...που νιώθω εγώ καλά και άνετα..χωρίς υστερίες και σπασμοδικές κινήσεις γιατί μου προκαλούν εκνευρισμό.
Δεν μπορώ να υποσχεθώ πως δεν θα ξανακυλήσω γιατί πάλι θα ήταν σαν να μιλάει το "μυστικό" μου...μα μπορώ να υποσχεθώ πως θα προσπαθήσω...γιατί να θέλω να είμαι μία αδύνατη γυναίκα αλλά που επιτέλους θα τρώει σε τραπέζι με άλλους και στο τέλος του γεύματος θα αισθάνεται το ίδιο αδύνατη και θα μπορεί να χαμογελάει. 
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Eli_ed

missing_truth χαίρομαι που η χαμένη σου αλήθεια βγήκε επιτέλους στο φως :). Ξέρω ότι αυτό θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο για σένα και τώρα θα έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις και την μητέρα σου ωστόσο αν έχεις καλή σχέση μαζί της, που από τα λεγόμενα σου αυτό κατάλαβα, θα έχεις έναν ισχυρό σύμμαχο στην προσπάθεια σου. Προσπάθησε να της δώσεις πληροφορία για την διατροφική σου διαταραχή ώστε να αρχίσει να κατανοεί ότι το πρόβλημα σου δεν λύνεται αν απλά σε πιέσει λίγο παραπάνω για να φας. Χρειάζεται ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και κατανόηση και κυρίως πολύ αγάπη. 
Εύχομαι να έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα στις εξετάσεις σου και να μπορέσεις να λάβεις την φροντίδα που χρειάζεσαι. Θα περιμένουμε νέα σου :)

----------


## missing_truth

καλησπέρα σας...καλήσπερα Eli..
Οντως ακουλούθησα το πλάνο που είχα στο μυάλο μου..!
Πήγα στον γαστρεντερολόγο και έκανα την γαστροσκόπηση..μου είπε πως έχω διαβρωτική οισοφαγίτιδα σε άσχημο βαθμό...!Ολος μου ο οισοφάγος είναι σαν να μου τον έκαψαν με τσιγαρα!Ετσι φαίνεται!Μου είπε πως τους εμετούς έπρεπε να τους κόψω "χθες"! Μου μίλησε για τον άμεσο κίνδυνο καρκίνου και φυσικά εκέι είναι που φοβήθηκα όσο ποτέ!Μου είπε πως όλο αυτό είναι αναστρέψιμο για καλή μου τύχη οπότε άρχισα ήδη να παίρνω την φαρμακευτική αγωγή..!
Οι εμετοί έχουν κοπεί...αν και η ιδέα φλερτάρει συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου...σε κάθε μπουκιά..χώρια που το στομάχι μου συνήθισε αυτή την διαδικασία και με πονάει όταν τρώω αλλά πραγματικά το παλεύω!
Βέβαια τώρα που δεν κάνω εμετό και ξέρω πως δεν θα ξεφορτωθώ τις θερμίδες..το φαγητό μειώθηκε στο ελάχιστο και οι θερμίδες μετριούνται συνέχεια...όπως και το να ζυγίζομαι!
Μένει ο ειδικός που ακόμα δεν έχω απευθυνθεί...μα θα γίνει και αύτο...απλά θέλω λίγο χρόνο...
κουράστηκα πολύ ψυχολογικα! πολυ!
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## omorfia

Πολύ δρατατική ιστορία όπου τα λάθη των γονέων ακολουθούν τα παιδιά τους για μια ζωή. Μακάρι να βρεις κάποιον τρόπο να ελέγξεις το βάρος σου και να έχεις μια φυσιολογική ζωή

----------


## bouliana

misinh truth καλό θα ήταν να απευθυνθείς σε έναν γιατρό για να του πεις τι έχεις και να σου δώσει εξετάσεις να κάνεις.

επίσης σε έναν διατροφολόγο ο οποίος θα σου δώσει διατροφή την οποία να μπορεί να αντέξει το στομάχι σου.

το πρώτο βήμα έγινε γενικά οπότε νομίζω οτι πρέπει να συνεχίσεις να λειτουργείς έτσι.

πάντως πρέπει να μάθεις να κάθεσαι να χωνεύεις.
είναι βασικό .
προσπάθησε να αποσπάς την προσοχή σου την ώρα της χώνεψης.

----------


## izampella

γεια σας..δυστιχως βιονω την απολυτι ανορεξια εδω και 15 μερες παροτι ειμαι παχια και μεχρι το προσφατο παρελθον με περιεγραφες βουλιμηκι ...μετα απο υπερκοποση που με καθηλοσε στο κρεβατι για 10 μερες σταματισα να τροω οτιδηποτε..βασικα προσπαθω να πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να φαει εστω κατι και οταν το κανω νιοθω ασχημα.εχω την εντυπωση πως ειναι ψυχολογικο νιωθο πιεσμενη λογο του βαρους που κουβαλαω αγανακτησμενη με τα κιλα μου και που αφεθηκα να φτασω στο βαρος που εχω..ειμαι θυμωμενη με το φαγητο και το βλεπω πλεον ος κατι που απλα δεν θελω να μπαινει στον οργανισμο μου,συγχρονος ομως φοβαμαι κιολας..εχω 4 παιδακια και ανισιχω μηπως μου κανω κακο ολη ααυτη η κατασταση,ειναι η φωνη τις λογικης προφανως αλλα δεν ξερω..δεν θελω να ξεκινισω να τρωω ξανα απλα δεν θελω.

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ έχεις 4 παιδάκια, κι αν εκείνα δεν ήθελαν να φάνε για 10 μέρες? Τί θα τους έλεγες? Θα τα άφηνες να ακολουθήσουν το δρόμο σου? Είσαι το πρότυπο τους. Και μόνο για αυτά οφείλεις να σηκωθείς, όχι από το κρεβάτι, μπορείς να είσαι εξίσου καλή μάνα από το κρεβάτι. Η διάθεση σου όμως και ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι δεν είναι ΟΚ, πρέπει να ανοιχτείς σε κάποιον, τον άντρα σου για παράδειγμα, και να κάνεις κάτι άμεσα. Εύχομαι να βρείς την υποστήριξη όλου του κόσμου εδώ και να ορθοποδήσεις σύντομα!:thumbup:

----------


## izampella

σε ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου sweet..μιλησα με εναν φιλο μου που ειναι γυμναστης μου εδωσε καποιεσ συμβουλες με τρομαξε πολυ με βοηθισε να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει στον οργανισμο με την αρνιση μου για φαγιτο..μιλησε με τον αντρα μου και τωρα ανα καποιεσ ωρες εστω και λιγο σαν τα μωρα τρωο..το πρωι μια μπανανα το μεσημερι λιγο μαρουλι με μια κουταλια τονο το βραδυ το ιδιο η ενα γιαουρτι η ενα ριζογαλο..εξακολουθω να νιωθο τοσο πιεσμενη οσο πριν αλλα οχι απελπισμενη..η αληθεια ειναι οτι το μεγαλο μου παιδι που ειναι 11 καταλαβε τι μου συμβαινει και ειρθε το πρωι και μου ειπε μαμα εισαι πολυ ομορφη οσα κιλα και αν εισαι, εισαι η μαμα μου και σαγαπαω...με συγκινισε ο σκατουλης..παντως το προβλημα παραμενει..ισως επισκευτω καποιον ψυχολογο ..

----------

